# Used American Log Splitter...Good buy?



## Backroads (Oct 25, 2013)

Going to pick up an American Log splitter today most likely. It's got the 8hp Honda, 4 Way Split "High Boy" with extended hitch and pans. Looks alot like this one just not as shiny. lol








What do you think a fair offer is for this?


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 25, 2013)

That one lists for 3500.00 new. How old? Used maybe 2000.00. Not enough info.


----------



## Backroads (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm guessing 5-8 years old. Asking price is $1500. Haven't been given a ton of info on it. Going to look at it this morning.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 25, 2013)

It looks nice except it does not go vertical and I don't see a log lift.  If it were me i would pass for that reason.  You can buy a new splitter for $1500.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 25, 2013)

That looks like the next model up from mine. Different table, fenders and I think its higher off the ground, which is nice.  Mine is on the low side and I wind up putting it up on a set of ramps to save my back.  It looks like it has the reinforced wedge to support the four way splitter. Over all its a good unit, well made and rugged.  I paid $800 for mine with the four way wedge. Original price was around $2200 from the receipts I got with it.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 25, 2013)

I have the same one with a log lift and its great!


----------



## JoeyD (Oct 26, 2013)

Not going vertical would prevent me from buying it unless it was really cheap. There are times I get 30"+ rounds that I have to roll to my splitter in the vertical position. No way would I be able to use the splitter if it didn't go vertical which would defeat the purpose of buying it in the first place.


----------



## captjack (Oct 26, 2013)

i have used one just like that a friend has prior to getting my timber wolf - they are heavy duty splitters, I would not get one without the log lift.   Once you use a log lift on this type of machine it is a must have.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking on Wood Splitters Direct the only three splitters with a lift start at $5000, is this the going rate?


----------



## smoke eater (Oct 27, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> It looks nice except it does not go vertical and I don't see a log lift.  If it were me i would pass for that reason.  You can buy a new splitter for $1500.


 +1
IF $1500 IS YOUR BUGDET, I WOULD BUY A NEW ONE. I HAVE AN MTD 27 OR 25 TON FROM HOME DEPOT. BOUGHT IT AROUND 11 -12 YEARS AGO FOR $800? ITS WELL MAINTAINED BUT USED A LOT. NOT ONE PROBLEM- KNOCK ON WOOD, SOMEONE.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 27, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Looking on Wood Splitters Direct the only three splitters with a lift start at $5000, is this the going rate?



Thats not the point per se.  The point is if you don't mind lifting 24 inch or bigger logs up onto a splitter, go for it.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 27, 2013)

Retrospectively, what is striking about this thread is that the usual posters here are not posting that this is such a great deal and splitter, the OP has to buy it.  It is rather silent.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm waiting for an update from him, in the mean time, I am very happy with my brand  new Huskee 22 for $1070 out the door.......


----------



## Backroads (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Bad weekend for me. I did buy the splitter. Got it for $1100 with a spare brand new valve! The pan that was on it was "homemade" so I took it off. Runs great and tires are like brand new.

As for everyone that suggested the "MTD" type brand splitters...I've used them in the past and really didn't care for them or their power. I wanted a fast 4-way. And for 1/3 of the price of a new one. I don't think you can find a better deal than that!!


----------



## Backroads (Oct 28, 2013)

I also want to add to all of those suggesting the "log lift". I shy away from cutting those types of trees for firewood. Those bigguns go to the sawmill and become lumber not firewood. Not to mention with the log lift you are limited to only use the splitter from one side.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it is a GREAT deal!  Those machines are not cheap and I researched them before my purchase.  VERY good company and good response for interest and my buddy back home has one and he loves it.  His valve sprung a leak after about 1.5 yrs. and they over-nighted him a new one to be installed the next day.  I think great job, hope the week is better after that purchase.  Pic's?


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

That should make for a very nice splitter.  It doesn't appear to be beat up.  You may end up putting that work table back on (or making one yourself).  I find a work table to be VERY handy.


----------



## Backroads (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, not sure about the table yet. I want to put a coat of paint on a few parts before I put it back on. Was just told this is my local dealer and they have the same splitter ON SALE...$3599.99! I think I got a good buy!!

http://www.patspower.com/pages/MyInventory#details:unitId=100094123


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

If all the parts are working as advertised - you got a good buy.  American splitters are known to be rock solid.


----------



## Backroads (Oct 28, 2013)

Jags said:


> If all the parts are working as advertised - you got a good buy.  American splitters are known to be rock solid.



Oh, I ran it before I bought it. Split some good seasoned oak like butter. Everything is up to snuff. I was surprised when they threw in the brand new spare valve. But like he said, he has no use for it now. That's got to be worth a Benjamin.


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

Backroads said:


> That's got to be worth a Benjamin.



A good one is.


----------

